# Best Schooling Fish



## daza.141 (21 Sep 2012)

Im transforming my troical tank to a planted aquairum and is unsure on what fish to buy for it any suggestions on nice schooling fish ? possibly after about 3 different types that will school in there own groups


----------



## ceg4048 (21 Sep 2012)

Hi,
    Click here=> Search results using "best schooling fish" as a topic title search parameter

Cheers,


----------



## Danny (21 Sep 2012)

Rummy nose are the best followed by Cardinals IMO


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Sep 2012)

Danny said:
			
		

> Rummy nose are the best followed by Cardinals IMO



You clearly haven't seen a good shoal of Danios 

Just received some Danio Tinwini's from  Chris,  and they follow eachother in a really nice shoal. Like really nice and move quick too


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Sep 2012)

Here's a species not often on the list, if at all - dwarf golden barbs (Pethia gelius)


----------



## GHNelson (22 Sep 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Danny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nat any chance of a picture of Danio Tinwini's ....may try and get some of these.
hoggie


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Sep 2012)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Whitey89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey hoggie,
Will try get a snap today at some point! They are very fast, make Celestial Pearl look sluggish


----------



## GHNelson (22 Sep 2012)

Cheers Bud.  
Going Golfin later so no rush.
hoggie


----------



## b1zbaz (1 Oct 2012)

I have rummy nose tetra and copper harlequin rasbora I much prefer rummy nose though they


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (1 Oct 2012)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Cheers Bud.
> Going Golfin later so no rush.
> hoggie



Check on my Ryuoh Ravine Journal Hoggie! There's some quick snaps there.


----------



## curefan (2 Oct 2012)

Rummy nose for sure......Green Neons are not bad either!


----------



## REDSTEVEO (2 Oct 2012)

Ruby Tetras do it for me!!


----------



## mlgt (2 Oct 2012)

Heres a video of my rummys - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaMDjIR1 ... ature=plcp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5AcUAlb ... ature=plcp


----------

